# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Beaches of negril

## uniquelybrown47

I've been going to Negril since about 1992.  I've always tried to stay on Norman Manley Blvd.  I love, love, love the beaches there.  For many years I would see women walking down the beaches topless like its nobody's business.  When my kids were small I took them and I thought my son was gonna have a problem seeing these women walking down the beach.  But to my surprise it didn't even faze him.  I guess because there were so many ppl doing it.  I even see men walking around with no shorts on.  This is the Negril beaches I am used to.  Then I didn't go for about 7 years.  Now I have been going again for the last 3 years.  I don't see anymore of the people walking down the beaches topless.  What happened to that?  Did people start to get into trouble?  I was just wondering if anyone knows.

----------


## Kathy

What happened?  My opinion:  the internet... photos, social media, etc.  What used to be "nobody's business" is now everybody's business...

----------


## Crusher

Yeah my wife still sun bathes nude on the beach but she doesn't go around topless its usually back away from the main through fares. Cameras and Facebook make it too easy. Not that she would care but its the principle of the thing.

----------


## Ras Walleye

How can it be nobody's business if you're walking on a public beach topless or naked. Seems to me that you're making it everyone's business. Sunbathing is one thing but parading your assets up and down the beach is something completely different. I'm no prude but there just aren't that many people that I want to see naked.

----------


## Kathy

> I'm no prude but there just aren't that many people that I want to see naked.


LOL  :Smile:   So true.

----------


## uniquelybrown47

> What happened?  My opinion:  the internet... photos, social media, etc.  What used to be "nobody's business" is now everybody's business...


I never really thought about it that way.  Yeah, Facebook has just ruined everything,.

----------


## bigga

Have been going to JA since the late 70's and my take on this question would be that most of the topless strollers where the French and Italians. I have noticed over the years that there are not many coming anymore if any. There use to lots of them but as the years have goin by fewer and fewer at least in Negril. Now thats my take on it and i could be wrong.

----------


## Kathy

> Now thats my take on it and i could be wrong.


and you could be right... I think that's a good point.

----------


## Muzikdoc

I may be wrong, but I have been told that the locals find it disrespectful.

----------


## jon c.

But the people imparting the 'it offends the locals' information always seem to be folks who are a bit offended themselves.   (Of course, they always take pains to declare that they are not prudes :-).

----------


## Rambo

the locals have accepted it for these years because those "boobies" have always meant money in the coffers.......
no longer.....as stated a lot of that was the influx of Europeans to Negril when it was not so built up.......slowly all
of the "ways" of yesteryear are  being "phased out"..family resorts are located next to all night "toga parties"...
so carry-over has become a problem....it is just another step of Negril changing......

and a lot of topless was from the spring breakers testing the stories they ha d heard.....now its not so many spring breakers anymore.........

look at all the different "images" Las Vegas has projected ???
run by organized crime, then switched to "family image"....now we are in the "dont tell" faze ....

Negril cant ever really go back to the "No Problem Mon-Do what you feel" attitude....because nowadays they have got to get serious about some matters that are problems....they have many growing "pains" to deal with........all those
people that they have wanted and needed to come to their little paradise, have brought the Worlds problems with them and it has affected the island and it will continue...its very hard to change your goal, while at the same time, you must do all that you can to allure tourist ($$) to come and "Feel Free"

----------


## Hussyband

How many remember the big hullabaloo from maybe 10 years or so back when hedo hosted an all nude mass wedding on valentines day?  The protests were quite large, and it was a media event for the island.  It kind of opened my eyes to the rest of the island when we were seeing the coverage regarding the event.

That said, there are a goodly number of clothing optional beaches on the island,  it is kind of silly to go parading ypur bits about for the world to see.  Personally, I get burned enough on the skin I leave exposed...I don't need to add to that issue....

----------


## Jaherring

I miss seeing the *girls*.  :Frown:

----------


## uniquelybrown47

I am American and I used to do it.  But I do agree that it was mostly French and Italians. No shame in their game and I would say, back in the day 80% of women were doing it.  Either they were walking, playing ball or just laying there like that.  You feel so free doing that.  But I can also understand people that would be offended.  Never know when you will find yourself on Facebook, FEELING FREE!

----------


## uniquelybrown47

Lol

----------


## Fred Stripe

*I can see the Jamaicans being offended but then why is it O/K for a guy to Hump a girl on the dance floor?*

----------


## Rambo

we met a woman from Boston  in Negril, she related her story...."I was sitting on the cliffs, with some new friends, suddenly one of the other women flipped her top off, I am no prude and soon, I too was enjoying the sun...........my face and "other areas" very plainly in view..............Well I also live in Boston ..imanage my surprise when I recognized my photo on the "cabbies" sun visor......of the cab that I had just hopped into"

Beware of long lenses   :Frown:

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

hehe..I guess he was one of those Jamaicans who wasn't offended. Honestly, I'd be much more worried about a picture of me with a huge "sub" hanging out of my mouth(which won't happen because I don't partake). One might cause a red face or two, the other could get you fired back home.

----------


## Rambo

"I can see the Jamaicans being offended but then why is it O/K for a guy to Hump a girl on the dance floor?"

I guess cause its their home field advantage..............lol

----------


## limeex2

I haven't seen clothing optional around Negril. guy's were getting cat calls for wearing a speedo last year. Kinda redneck imo. Don't knock clothing optional until you try a couple days of it. The feelings you experience when you throw away all the guilt and shame that seem to go with it (I am a reformed Catholic...)is unexplainable and you will find yourself looking to do it again and again. The GF had never tried, said no way, and 2 hrs into it was into her birthday suit and never put it back on and can't wait to go back.

----------


## garysteph1018

No one is seeing my christmas except my husband, and I agree with Ras Walleye .... there aren't that many people I want to see "neked" !!! Just my opinion ... if it makes me a prude, so be it, I will not enjoy myself any less  :Wink:

----------


## Fred Stripe

*I too was very scared of going nude....I mean it's not like Lenny Junior is going to strike Fear into the hearts of the ladies but???? After getting the nerve at Hedo I saw and realized that everyone didnt have a perfect Greek God like body and once you go nude there is Nothng left to hide..

So,it's like were all nude,we all have our flaws,we aint perfect and we dont care.*

----------


## Rambo

if I went nude, there would be "No Problem" to see my flaws..................now knowing the dangers of the sun...enough of me is exposed as it is........

----------


## STRIPER

Oh man that picture goes along way as to why wifey and I spend a whole lot more time in the shade these days! When we were newbs we USED to do the whole tanning salon thing b4 we went :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## goldilocks

Full leather jacket on the beach!

----------


## Rambo

with invisible zippers yet.....sad what the sun can do..........we too were into that in our younger years, now we know better..especially in Jamaica where you can burn in the shade......

----------


## limeex2

Anybody ever hear of sunscreen?

----------


## garysteph1018

> Anybody ever hear of sunscreen?


Funny you say that! After lying in the tanning bed today ... to knock the white off  :Smile:  ... I thought, "Why don't people just use sunscreen?" We didn't burn at all in July, thanks to religiously using some #6 & #8.

----------

